# Replacement Tires for 2001 SE with PP



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

Okay, my stock (crappy Firestone Firehawk) tires are nearing the end of their life. What have people been replacing them with?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

*tires?*

I looked at TireRack.com, and the only thing offered in the EXACT size for our cars is either the frigging Firehawk (Just say NO to cracked tires!), or a Dunlop SP Sport 5000A DSST @ $152/tire!!!
I think I am going to go with a 205/50/16 and either a Kumho Ecsta ($78/tire) or Sumitomo HTR Z II ($82/tire) OR, the Bridgestone PotenzaRE730 Gen II ($108/tire). I can't believe Nissan put those crappy tires on in the 1st place, The Firecracks suck, can't wait to get real tires on this car. Anyone else out there moving up to a slight wider/shorter tire?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

*Thanks!*

One note, neither the Kumho or Summitomo tires have ANY snow traction, while the Dunlops are all season tires.

I've heard good things about the Kumho's. They are really good tires for the money and are much quieter than the Firehawks. You know the tires are one rason that's why Nissan is considred a notch below Honda/Toyota. They design a kickass car in the Sentra and then put the cheapest tires they could find on it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2002)

I went to the 205/50/16 Bridgestone Potenza RE-730's at about 26,000 miles. I managed to dirve the POS firehawk's down the the belts in 26k. I drive extremely hard, I drive on the street like most people do on autocross courses, and I do auto-x the car from time to time. The RE-730's are AWESOME tires, I have been extremely happy with them. I can easily keep up with and often leave behind my friend's RSX type S simply becuase of my tire advantage. It is amazing the amount of difference tires make in cornering performance.


----------

